#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Πληροφορίες για σύνταξη τοπογραφικού

## tsakirakos

Καλημερα σας. 
Θα ηθελα καποιες πληροφοριες μιας και ειμαι εντελως απειρος.Θελω να αγορασω ενα οικοπεδο σε χωριο (εντος σχεδιου) και θα ηθελα να μαθω τι πρεπει να εχει το τοπογραφικο για να γινει η συμβολαιογραφικη πραξη.
Εχω καποιο σχεδιο απο την Διεθυνση Τοπογραφικης το οποιο και σας επισυναπτω. Στο τοπογραφικο τι πρεπει να δειχνω? Μονο το οικοπεδο που ενδιαφερομαι ή και τα γειτονικα? Ειναι το Νο86 στο σχεδιο και ειναι τελευταιο στα συνορα του χωριου. Σε κλιμακα 1:200?
Σας ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------

